# Solved: Is it safe???



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Just wondering. I have an adapter that transforms 2 outlets into six. Is it safe to plug a surge protector into it? Because im out of outlets...


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

It's not recommended, but I do it and have for years. Presuming you're in the USA with electrical circuit breakers in your home - As long as you do not over draw amps on any circuit (usually 15 or 20 amp breaker) you should be okay. If this is just computer related equipment, it's doubtful you will overload the circuit or wall plug. My computer room has three wall double plugs (one has a 6-plug adapter), all on the same wiring circuit as my guest bathroom on a GFI - an occassional hairdryer or lightening transient will pop the GFI - my computers (2) are on UPS (4 total UPS) as well as are my fax, phone, cable modem, WiFi and Vonage routers, printer, scanners, lamps, calculator, speakers, external hard drives, etc.

I also have the same situation in my home office which has about the same number of components plugged at any given time with 6-plug adapter, three surge plug strips, UPS, (2) computers, (1) laptop, (4) printers, phone, calc, etc. etc. etc.

Of course, not all these items are always in use - most, but not all, on a continuos basis. If you have any equipment that draws a large amp load, you can always physically feel the plug to see if it is "hot" or "warm" to the touch - if it is, I wouldn't recommend continued use.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Well... here is what i need to hook up:

Nintendo Wii
Wii remote charger
Sony CRT tv
CD player
DVD player
Modulator (the rca cables that came with the dvd player are to short.)
Alarm clock
VCR


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

OK - sounds similar to my entertainment center with double wall plug with 6-plug adapter on a 15 amp breaker shared with ceiling fan in garage; laundry, kitchen & patio lights. Wall plug supports

1 - UPS
2 - 32" LCD TV's
1 - Win 7 MSE (use one of the 32" TV's for monitor)
1 - CD Player
1 - DVD/VCR recorder
1 - VCR rewind
1 - Turn table
1 - Cassette player/recorder
1 - 300W Stero Amp
1 - multi plug power strip
2 - cell phone & BlueTooth earbud charger
1 - powered sub-woofer
1 - lamp
1 - powered HD TV antenna
1 - remote phone station
1 - another wall 2-plug w/ 6-plug adapter w/ lamp and on/off timer and at times a WiFi signal booster router, VCR player when recording to DVD recorder, spot light

Again, granted not all on at one time, but sometimes close to half.

Would appear your biggest power draw will be the CRT TV. I previously had an RCA CRT 31" in the same set up until replaced with LCD TV several years back.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Im still a little worried. I checked, and the surge protector and the adapter were made in china -_-


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I'm fairly confident that everything listed in my list was made somewhere in Asia and much of it from China. They are required to meet our electrical standards to be sold in USA.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

I found an extension cord that has 3 outlets. I hooked that up and now im all set. Thank you


----------



## w_tom (Nov 29, 2008)

computersarecool said:


> ... and the surge protector and the adapter were made in china


Be more concern for any power strip protector. View its joules. Hundreds? Destructive surges are hundreds of thousands of joules. Those power strip protectors must be protected by a properly earthed 'whole house' protector. In some rare cases, a grossly undersized protector (from any country) has created house fires.

Best, if no 'whole house' protector, is to replace that strip protector with something significantly safer such as a $4 power strip from Wal-Mart. What is critically important on any power strip? Its 15 amp circuit breaker and a UL listing. Many such devices (ie an extension cord) may not have that circuit breaker, might not be UL approved, and can still be sold here. Worry more and maybe replace a more common source of fires.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, I admit. I just use the surge protectors for the extra outlets.


----------

